
Show HN: RapidBay – torrent videostreaming service using Flask and VueJS - hauxir
https://github.com/hauxir/rapidbay
======
hauxir
Made this to make playing videos from torrents as quick and easy as possible.
It even downloads ands embeds subtitles!

------
InGodsName
Is it possible to select quality of the video?

Can we ask it to resume at specific point without wasting bandwidth in
redownloading?

~~~
hauxir
it doesn't convert the video since most video on torrents is h.264 which is
supported almost universally among browsers and devices. It only converts the
audio if it's not in AAC, which defaults to 128k. It also doesn't download the
whole video at once, you can seek as you like using your desired player.

~~~
InGodsName
It's really nice, I'll test it out and post my feedback. Thank you for making
this.

------
InGodsName
Can multiple users use it at the same time? Watching different videos.

~~~
hauxir
yes

------
hackeronezero
It will be good for watching all porn. Hihi

